# Bessacarr E445 TV aerial socket



## Markchambers (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi everyone i am new to this we are after help please,we have just bought our first motorhome it's a Bessacarr e445 2003 model just inside the cabin door on the right hand side are the light switches and immediately above those we have a plug socket and above that is 12v supply with a tv aerial socket next to that.My question is whereabouts is the aerial socket on the exterior if there is one?I took the socket of the wall and it is wired with coax from the interior but i am unable to find whereabouts it runs to from the inside to out.I am guessing that it has an exterior socket as our older caravan even had one,i look forward to any replies.
Regards
Mark Chambers


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

It is more likely to run to a built in aerial on the roof of your van possibly via a small signal booster box in an overhead locker or top of a wardrobe.

Have a look on your roof for a round or elliptical dish.



Trevor


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It may also be that no aerial or dish is fitted (yet).

Most vans seem to be fitted with a pre-wired socket (as described) with the free end of the aerial cable simply run to the wardrobe or cupboard which is intended to hold the aerial mast and amplifier etc.

That was certainly the case with my Cipro.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

it has probably got a Status aerial on the roof with the booster box in the wardrobe


----------



## Markchambers (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you all very much,i have had a good look around and we have nothing on the roof so i guess that as mentioned the cable is hidden somewhere awaiting connection,very helpfull i will look around the wardrobe area.
Regards
Mark


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

its probably run to the wardrobe and behind one of the panels ready to be hooked up!


----------

